# Das Race Cockpit



## sellyoursoul (5. Januar 2012)

Da ich finde das hier im CC-Bereich ein Thread für die Race-Cockpits absolut fehlt mache ich nun einen auf. 
Es wäre spitze wenn sich alle "Cockpit Liebhaber" auch hier noch treffen würden! !
Damit meine ich die Stahl, Alu, Carbon, Titan Leute usw...einfach alle zusammen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hauptsache im Race Style!

Ich liebe den Leichtbau, aber ich denke das auch eine etwas weniger leichte Steuerzentrale gxxl aussehen kann.
Entlastet dann vielleicht auch den Leichtbau-Bereich etwas von den falschen Posts die es ja dort häufig gibt...

Also haut rein!!

Ich mach mal den Anfang


----------



## dkiki (5. Januar 2012)

hier mal meines. die schraubenköpfe sollte ich mal was fetten wegen des rostes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (5. Januar 2012)

Genau aus dem Grund habe ich auf Titan gewechselt...
Na gut, das Gewicht war auch ein so ein Punkt.


----------



## erkan1984 (5. Januar 2012)




----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Januar 2012)

Leider nur Handyfotos. Bremse und Vorbau sind zwar alles andere als Leichtbau, aber ich steh nun mal auf Hope.


----------



## msony (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo
Frohes ,neues Jahr ausm Pott wünscht Euch der Markus.
Verkraftet Euer Forum das auch




Race Cockpit anno 1994
LG


----------



## sellyoursoul (5. Januar 2012)

Coole Pics!

Machs doch ein bisschen kleiner Waldwichtel, damit mans besser sieht.

Ach die XTR 900 hatte ich auch mal, hat immer so genial in der Sonne geglitzert.


----------



## zuki (6. Januar 2012)

Ok. Die Ganganzeige ist jetzt nicht so Racelastig. Wer also noch Abdeckungen hat, nur her damit...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (6. Januar 2012)

Nicht das sauberste Cockpit, aber ich kann damit leben 





VG
Marco


----------



## dkiki (6. Januar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ok. Die Ganganzeige ist jetzt nicht so Racelastig. Wer also noch Abdeckungen hat, nur her damit...



aufkleber drüber, das reicht


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2012)

sehr geiler thread!

zum shogun lenker: da ist mir mal einer nach wochen einsatz abgebrochen...

xt abdeckungen? bei mir tuen es 2streifen ducktape


----------



## zuki (6. Januar 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> xt abdeckungen? bei mir tuen es 2streifen ducktape



Gute Idee. Muß morgen ohnehin in den Baumarkt .


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2012)

mal schauen, vllt poste ich nachher ein bild vom trainingscockpit, da siehst du es dann 
das race cockpit ist ja akutell in arbeit...


----------



## zuki (6. Januar 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das race cockpit ist ja akutell in arbeit...



Das darf man nicht so kleinlich sehen ob Race oder Training. Inspiration per Bild ist doch immer willkommen .


----------



## sellyoursoul (6. Januar 2012)

@Don Trailo:

Sieht klasse aus!
Der Rotor juckt mich nun auch schon länger...




zuki schrieb:


> Das darf man nicht so kleinlich sehen ob Race oder Training. Inspiration per Bild ist doch immer willkommen .



Das denke ich auch, also her mit den Bildern!


----------



## sweep (6. Januar 2012)

Cockpit meines zerstörten Bikes, das neue kommt hoffentlich im Februar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (6. Januar 2012)

schaut gut aus, bleibts blau?


----------



## sweep (6. Januar 2012)

Ne, nur der Lenker kommt ans Flash...

Der brauchbare Rest des Bikes wurde schweren Herzens verscherbelt, was schon sehr bitter war nach grade mal nem halben Jahr.


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Januar 2012)

(ja ich weiß, die Bremsleitung)




(gibts so nicht mehr)


----------



## sellyoursoul (6. Januar 2012)

Sehr lecker!
Besonders die zwei blauen...!
Und für den Schneemann.


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Januar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Schneemann



Der hat sich allerdings im Rennen nicht bewährt.


----------



## dkiki (7. Januar 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Der hat sich allerdings im Rennen nicht bewährt.



 sehr schade


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2012)

Soo wie gewuenscht, mein trainingscockpit. Der 700er faehrt sich mit der starrgabel echt top. Gibt gut sicherheit. Gerade in dem aktuellen tiefen schlick  
Im rennen wollt ich es aber nicht. Sooo 100mann startgewuehl... ne, da bleib ich bei den 63cm auf dem racebike.

Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. Januar 2012)

Hast du die Gabel in Rahmenfarbe lackiert?
Wie schlägt sich denn die SLX so...?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2012)

die gabel, wie auch der rahmen, habe ich mal von mete abgekauft, als er noch der meinung war, das 29er sche*** sind  er hat bruecke und radaufname in british racing green lackiert. haelt recht gut. nicht perfekt aber ok.

die slx? keine ahnung. ich fahre da einen bastard, aus uebrig gebliebenen xtr saetteln (vr: 160mm is 970er, hr: 160mm pm 960er) mit slx hebeln. klappt 1a.


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. Januar 2012)

Na den hätte ich auch genommen!
Wenn du mal wechselst gib mir bescheid...

Achso, hätte gerne mal gewusst wie die Sättel sich schlagen.
Da ich für mein Sohn was neues aufbauen will, und als alter Shimano Freak an die SLX dachte...
Trotzdem danke.

Gruß

Hier hab ich noch ein altes Bild rausgekramt, gibts auch nimmer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (7. Januar 2012)

Mein 24h Cockpit für 2012


----------



## Schmittler (8. Januar 2012)




----------



## onkel_doc (10. Januar 2012)

Noch was von meinem alten lapierre...


----------



## Ianus (11. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie sehen die doch alle gleich aus


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Januar 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehen die doch alle gleich aus



Jetzt sei mal nicht so KLEINkariert!


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Januar 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehen die doch alle gleich aus



Jo. So richtig langweilig. 

Die Rahmen an sich gefallen mir ja nicht, aber warum macht heutzutage keiner mehr solche genialen Lackierungen?


----------



## lateville (13. Januar 2012)

OH!!Bei den Kleins  ist aber einer Zwanghaft! AUA!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2012)

sooo mein race cockpit:


----------



## Ianus (14. Januar 2012)

Sieht irgendwie einseitig/asymetrisch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (16. Januar 2012)




----------



## oneeasy (19. Januar 2012)

Die Klein-Bikes sind echt der Hammer 

mit den Jahren kommen schon so einige Cockpit's zusammen  
ich lasse mal Bilder sprechen:


----------



## WildRot (20. Januar 2012)

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Cuberia (22. Januar 2012)

Okay, interessante Sachen dabei.
Ein Cockpit hab ich auch noch zu bieten. Nicht ganz aktuell. Mittlerweile ist noch ein Gabel-Remotelockout verbaut...


----------



## Red_Lady (31. Januar 2012)




----------



## zuki (31. Januar 2012)

Sieht als großes Bild doch gleich hübscher aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2012)

schick,... aber brontal schmal...


----------



## Red_Lady (31. Januar 2012)

Ja..., schon etwas schmal. Ist aber noch absolut fahrbar.
War vorher als Dual Control Disc Variante im Einsatz.


----------



## Jaypeare (31. Januar 2012)

Wie kommst du denn mit der KCNC DB3 zurecht? Ich fand die ... hmmm ... ausbaufähig.


----------



## Red_Lady (31. Januar 2012)

Die DB3 ist wahrlich kein Anker....
Ich hatte mir eigentlich auch mehr davon versprochen.
Habe leider vorher dazu nur einen Bericht im Forum gefunden, der sich auch bei mir so gezeigt hat. Bremskraft ist gerade so "gut".
Längere Trails und Abfahrten möchte ich wirklich nicht damit testen.
Einstellungen sind fummelig, aber machbar. Das kürzen der Bremsleitungen ist echt eine Herausforderung, da man zum Produkt von KCNC keine Bedienungsanleitungen erhält und ersteinmal einfach ins blaue abschraubt...Anschlußset ist identisch mit Hygia Elite.
Was den Rest betrifft, hab ich noch nichts herausbekommen.
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Bremshebel von der Hygia Elite passen...würde die dann gegen Carbonhebel tauschen.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand dazu Infos liefern.
Ist irgendwo ne Leichtbaubremse die nicht mehr Stand der Dinge ist, da es mittlerweile Magura Marta SL und Formula R1 usw. besser bringen.


----------



## Jaypeare (31. Januar 2012)

Deckt sich ungefähr mit meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## philippo (31. Januar 2012)

oneeasy schrieb:


> mit den Jahren kommen schon so einige Cockpit's zusammen
> ich lasse mal Bilder sprechen:




Nette Räder hast du  Aber was bitteschön macht der Tacho denn *da*?

Stell ich mir irgendwie gefährlich vor, mal schnell während der Fahrt die Geschwindigkeit zu checken...


----------



## carofem (31. Januar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Sieht als großes Bild doch gleich hübscher aus


Hallo Red Lady, was sind denn das für Griffe ?

Verkaufe:KCNC Bone Flat Lenker L=600 , 115g .
             KCNC SC Wing Vorbau 100mm, 100g.  Beides Klemmass 25,4 .


----------



## Red_Lady (31. Januar 2012)

Ritchey WCS Griffe...sauber gekürzt.
Danke für das Angebot...
Wie gefragt..., wenn jemand Infos zur KCNC DB3 hat..., ob die Bremshebel mit der Hygia Elite eventuell komp. sind, währe ich dankbar.
Hab schon bei Pitwalk angefragt...ist ne nette Frau am Telefon...will sich immer kundig machen, ist mir aber noch viele Fragen schuldig...welches Mineral Oil verwendet KCNC, Bremshebel usw.


----------



## cpprelude (31. Januar 2012)

Red_Lady schrieb:


> Ja..., schon etwas schmal. Ist aber noch absolut fahrbar.


 
Wie breit ist denn der Lenker auf dem Foto?


----------



## TIGERBEAT (31. Januar 2012)

Mein Cockpit für 2012. Wahlweise mit Tacho auf dem Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red_Lady (31. Januar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wie breit ist denn der Lenker auf dem Foto?


 
53,5 cm


----------



## cpprelude (31. Januar 2012)

Red_Lady schrieb:


> 53,5 cm


 
Freut mich das es leute gibt die noch kürzere Lenker fahren als meinen 56 cm und das es auch noch gut funktioniert. Wenn jemand fragen sollte warum ich so einen kurzen Lenker fahre, dann reibe ich denen dein Bike unter die Nase wenn du nichts dagegen hast.


----------



## Red_Lady (1. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Freut mich das es leute gibt die noch kürzere Lenker fahren als meinen 56 cm und das es auch noch gut funktioniert. Wenn jemand fragen sollte warum ich so einen kurzen Lenker fahre, dann reibe ich denen dein Bike unter die Nase wenn du nichts dagegen hast.


 
Let`s rock...


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Sieht als großes Bild doch gleich hübscher aus



Kannst Du etwas zu den Barends sagen, sieht man ja nicht so oft. 

Gruß


----------



## magas (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kannst Du etwas zu den Barends sagen, sieht man ja nicht so oft.
> 
> Gruß



du meinst wohl die Lenkerstopfen od. barplugs ?


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

magas schrieb:


> du meinst wohl die Lenkerstopfen od. barplugs ?



 natürlich meine ich die barplugs.... danke!


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Sind die Dinger denn UCI-konform? Wenn ich mich da rauf schmeiße ist das auch nicht viel besser als ohne jeglichen Schutz. Außerdem kann ich damit auch schöne Schrammen an Mitfahrern verursachen... hm...


----------



## magas (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> natürlich meine ich die barplugs.... danke!



schauen mir wie diese hier aus

http://superlight-bikeparts.de/KCNC-Barend-Plugs-KCNC-Endkappen-fuer-Lenker-Lenker-Endkappen


----------



## Red_Lady (1. Februar 2012)

magas schrieb:


> schauen mir wie diese hier aus
> 
> http://superlight-bikeparts.de/KCNC-Barend-Plugs-KCNC-Endkappen-fuer-Lenker-Lenker-Endkappen


 
Treffer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2012)

fuer die uci/bdr und deine mitfahrer ist es nur relevant, das mit dem lenker keine loecher gestanzt werden. das man sich dran "kratzen" kann... naja, wir sind doch alle gaaaanz hart im nehmen


----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2012)

Wenn der Rahmen ganz bleibt...


----------



## Domme02 (3. Februar 2012)

hier mein Race-Cockpit 2012:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## big_scoop (5. Februar 2012)

und das ist meins...


----------



## TIGERBEAT (5. Februar 2012)

Für Dual Control muss man aber auch geboren sein oder? Ich hab das 3 Monate ausprobiert und hab dann wieder normale Shifter verbaut.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich finde die schöne Optik des Lenkers wird durch die billig wirkenden Decals  gestört, der Vorbau von CB ist nicht mein Fall und das Kabel vom Tacho lässt   jedes Cockpit unaufgeräumt wirken.... es hat aber bestimmt seinen Grund weshalb du ohne Funk fährst.

_Ich_ würde zu erst du Deals entfernen. Aber das würde ich auch bei einem Schmolke machen

Gruß

@TIGERBEAT

Ich bin auch lange DC gefahren und habe nach dem Wechsel auf GripShift einige Male fast die Bremshebel abgebrochen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (6. Februar 2012)

Es müssen noch die Schaltzüge und Bremsleitungen gekürzt werden, dann kommen noch Titanschrauben für den F99, aber dann wäre mein Cockpit fertig 









Happy Trails....


----------



## big_scoop (7. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte auch erst Bedenken geben DC, die haben sich aber auf den ersten Touren nicht bestätigt. Mich stört eigtlich nur der labbrig Hebel wenn man wirklich mal hart Bremsen muss.
Für dieses Jahr bleiben die Shifter aber sicher so .

Bei Funk stört mich der größere Kasten an der Gabel wesentlich mehr als das Kabel jetzt. Dazu hatte der Sigma Funktacho nicht neben der Cateye Doubleshot funktioniert.


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2012)

Den Crankbrothers Vorbau hat doch die Bikebravo an nem Testbike austauschen lassen, weil er viel zu weich war. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit? Das sah bei denen auf nem Foto schon sehr verzogen aus. Ich finde den sehr hübsch.


----------



## big_scoop (7. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich den Lenker versuche im Stand zu verwinden gibt der Vorbau schon nach... Vielleicht sogar etwas mehr als ein F99. Beim Fahren spüre ich davon allerdings nix.

Die Lenkzentrale von meinem Fully ist aber deutlich steifer ! Das Foto ist nicht ganz aktuell, inzwischen sind ein MCFK UD Rizer ( ohne Label  )und weiße Schaltzüge ans Rad gekommen.


----------



## zuki (7. Februar 2012)

big_scoop schrieb:


> Das Foto ist nicht ganz aktuell, inzwischen sind ein MCFK UD Rizer ( ohne Label  )und weiße Schaltzüge ans Rad gekommen.



Sieht aber schick aus, auf dem Bild.

P.S.:Was für ein Steuersatz ist das? Ich suche einen extrem flach bauenden voll-integrierten Steuersatz.


----------



## big_scoop (7. Februar 2012)

Steuersatz ist ein Tune BUBU, allerdings ist der semi integriert! Na und beim Giant SLR Vorbau scheiden sich die Geister, steif ist er auf jeden Fall


----------



## zuki (7. Februar 2012)

big_scoop schrieb:


> Steuersatz ist ein Tune BUBU, allerdings ist der semi integriert! Na und beim Giant SLR Vorbau scheiden sich die Geister, steif ist er auf jeden Fall



Schade (BUBU).

Der Vorbau passt ganz gut, aber ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## volki3 (9. Februar 2012)

Hier mal meins... Sorry für das Handy-Bild 
Das Grüne etwas ist ein Glücksbringer von der Freundin! Ist seit letztem Jahr mein Treuer Copilot... 
Kommt aber gut an bei den Rennen


----------



## zuki (9. Februar 2012)

volki3 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins... Sorry für das Handy-Bild
> Das Grüne etwas ist ein Glücksbringer von der Freundin! Ist seit letztem Jahr mein Treuer Copilot...
> Kommt aber gut an bei den Rennen



Was wiegt der Frosch?


----------



## volki3 (9. Februar 2012)

Hmm... Gute Frage? Ich hab keine Ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (9. Februar 2012)

volki3 schrieb:


> Hmm... Gute Frage? Ich hab keine Ahnung




Er hier wog 37 Gramm, musste aber nachm 3. Umfaller ins Gebüsch und blieb dort....






Und so sieht mein Cockpit momentan aus....





Wenn ich mal an schöne, leichte und bezahlbare Bremshebel ran komme, werden die allenfalls noch gewechselt


----------



## volki3 (9. Februar 2012)

Der arme Tiger...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (10. Februar 2012)

und dann noch bei den Temperaturen im Gebüsch liegen lassen

Bin gespannt wer auf die Idee eines "Zeigt her eure Tierhupen" Threads kommt


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Februar 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal an schöne, leichte und bezahlbare Bremshebel ran komme, werden die allenfalls noch gewechselt



Hatte eine zeitlang die hier im Einsatz (mit einer Avid BB7) und war sehr zufrieden. Schönheit ist subjektiv, aber recht leicht und funktional sind sie.


----------



## Fezza (10. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Info!

Hast die noch? Gewicht?

die billig-Tektro haben auch "nur ca 180g...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2012)

billig und leicht? sram 9.0


----------



## Fezza (10. Februar 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> billig und leicht? sram 9.0



aber hässlich  dann bleib ich bei den Tektro 

Danke aber trotzdem


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Februar 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> Hast die noch? Gewicht?



Gute Frage, nächste Frage. Ich schau heut Abend mal nach, wenn dann hängen die an meinem Stadtradl.

Edit: Hab sogar noch ein Foto in montiertem Zustand gefunden:





Ansonsten halt Altbewährtes: Avid SD7 oder Shimano. Hatte mal Deore-Bremshebel, wirklich schwer waren die auch nicht und funktional über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2012)

hab sie eh nimmer. aber mit den x0 gripshift sah es top aus und das feeling war auch top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (10. Februar 2012)

Hab sie tatsächlich an meinem Stadtrad wiedergefunden. 





Weil mans schlecht lesen kann: 155g.


----------



## Fezza (13. Februar 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Hab sie tatsächlich an meinem Stadtrad wiedergefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, super, danke!!

Hab am Wochenende übrigens den Tiger wiedergefunden... mal schauen, vielleicht wird er doch wieder montiert und darf mitfahren


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2012)

Schuldig bist dus ihm jedenfalls

Wie findest du diese Bremsgriffe?

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_118&products_id=9072


----------



## nauker (15. Februar 2012)

und noch ein paar Hebel...auch recht leicht, funktionieren bisher tadellos...


----------



## TIGERBEAT (15. Februar 2012)

nauker schrieb:


> und noch ein paar Hebel...auch recht leicht, funktionieren bisher tadellos...



Die sehen ja mal ziemlich geil aus.


----------



## InoX (15. Februar 2012)

Spielen aber bestimmt in einer anderen Preisklasse oder?

Sehen jedenfalls sehr gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2012)

Was soll man da noch sagen...?
Ein wirklich traumhaftes Cockpit!


----------



## Fezza (16. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Schuldig bist dus ihm jedenfalls
> 
> Wie findest du diese Bremsgriffe?
> 
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_118&products_id=9072



Ok, es wird eine Schraube gesucht und dann darf er wieder fauchen

Die Bremshebel scheinen sehr lange Hebel zu haben... mal sehen... günstig wären sie jedenfalls....

@nauker: Die sehen super aus, aber meine Bedenken sind da auch beim Preis...? Geiles Cockpit!!


----------



## Deleted 153402 (16. Februar 2012)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von meiner neuen Allzweckwaffe mit durchgehender X.0 und FSA-Ausstattung. Alles wunderbar leicht und iegt 1a in den Händen...


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2012)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Bilder von meiner neuen Allzweckwaffe mit durchgehender X.0 und FSA-Ausstattung. Alles wunderbar leicht und iegt 1a in den Händen...



Bei H&S im Ausverkauf bestellt?


----------



## Deleted 153402 (17. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei H&S im Ausverkauf bestellt?



So isses - guter Preis und gegenüber dem 2012er-Modell eigentlich sogar besser von der Ausstattung her, eine FSA-Carbonstütze gab's obendrauf.
Etwas zeitaufwändig war nur das Kürzen des Gabelschafts, aber 3 cm Spacerturm wollte ich nun echt nicht haben

Da du auch Univega-Fahrer bist - wie sind deine Langzeiterfahrungen mit den Bikes? Besonderes Prestige haben sie ja nicht, obwohl die Marke ursprünglich zu den Wegbereitern in der US-Szene gehörte, bevor sie dann (vermutlich nach Insolvenz ?) von Derbycycles (Focus, Raleigh usw.) in Cloppenburg aufgekauft wurde.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

matsbiker schrieb:


> So isses - guter Preis und gegenüber dem 2012er-Modell eigentlich sogar besser von der Ausstattung her, eine FSA-Carbonstütze gab's obendrauf.
> Etwas zeitaufwändig war nur das Kürzen des Gabelschafts, aber 3 cm Spacerturm wollte ich nun echt nicht haben
> 
> Da du auch Univega-Fahrer bist - wie sind deine Langzeiterfahrungen mit den Bikes? Besonderes Prestige haben sie ja nicht, obwohl die Marke ursprünglich zu den Wegbereitern in der US-Szene gehörte, bevor sie dann (vermutlich nach Insolvenz ?) von Derbycycles (Focus, Raleigh usw.) in Cloppenburg aufgekauft wurde.



Moin,

ich bin ja ein Fahrer der schwereren Sorte (Ü100) und sehr zufrieden. Sehr steife Rahmen die ich auch bei Stürzen noch nicht zerstört bekommen habe.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Deleted 153402 (22. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Info - klingt positiv. Das UPCT fühlt sich auch superfest an, bei meinen 86 kg wird jedes Zucken in Vortrieb umgesetzt. Das Teil wird überwiegend auf Schotter-/Waldwegen genutzt, z.T. auch auf Asphalt, weshalb ich unbedingt ein 3fach-Kettenblatt mit der Option 44/11 haben wollte. Der gegenwärtige Trend zu 2fach-Kurbeln ist nicht so mein Fall, oben wie unten fehlen 1-2 Gänge.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## hefra (27. Februar 2012)

Die Lampe ist für den Notfall, falls ich zu lange untewegs bin und in die Dämmerung gerate. Im Rennen ist der Garmin (als Pulsmesser) mit dabei.


----------



## SplashingKrusty (27. Februar 2012)

Hi!

Hier mal meins:





Gruß,

Philipp.


----------



## cpprelude (27. Februar 2012)

Splashkingkrusty schönes Cockpit und Bike,  der Lenker ist aber keine 580mm breit oder? Sind das Procraft Bar Ends?
Edit: Habe in deinem Album gerade gesehen das es Zoom Bar Ends sind, Procraft hat auch solche ergonomischen.

Hier mal mein Cockpit, sieht mittlerweile schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SplashingKrusty (27. Februar 2012)

@cpprelude: Danke! Der Lenker ist ungekürzt, also 580mm. Sieht denke ich wegen der Barends so schmal aus.

Schönes Rad hast du!


----------



## cpprelude (27. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Blumen. Ich sehe gerade das du auch längere Griffe hast. Ich fragte weil deine Bremshebel schon sehr nah am Vorbau sind, ist aber optisch noch gut. Mein Lenker ist mittlerweile von 600 mm auf 560 mm gekürzt worden aber noch nicht zusammengebaut. Bei mir kommen auch Bar Ends dran ich hoffe das sieht nacher nicht blöd aus, weil ich auch gerne die bremsen weit innen montiere. Vielleicht kommen sie dann ein kleines stück nach aussen.


----------



## cpprelude (1. März 2012)

@Splashkingkrusty, sind deine Matchmaker mit Titan Schrauben befestigt?


----------



## SplashingKrusty (2. März 2012)

Ja, das sind Titanschrauben. Ich glaube die waren entweder bei den Bremsen oder bei den Matchmakern dabei, weiß ich nicht mehr genau.


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2012)

SplashingKrusty schrieb:


> Ja, das sind Titanschrauben. Ich glaube die waren entweder bei den Bremsen oder bei den Matchmakern dabei, weiß ich nicht mehr genau.



Die gehören zu dem Matchmakern weshalb die Dinger auch schweineteuer sind!


----------



## Baumarktbomber (4. März 2012)

Cockpit vom Voitl in der 2012er Version. Der FSA fühlt sich deutlich besser an als der New Ultimate vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

Mein Cockpit für das neue Bike ist voresrt auch fertig, mal sehen wie ich mit dem schmalen Lenker klarkomme.


----------



## unocz (5. März 2012)

nice! aber ich fände den compi auf vorbau besser


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> nice! aber ich fände den compi auf vorbau besser



Ich eigentlich auch, habe dann nur beim Nightride mit der Lupine das Problem das dann kein Signal mehr bei ihm ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2012)

tacho auf dem vorbau kann ich nur bestaetigen. nach dem es mir eine hac gekostet hat, als es mich zerlegt hat, hab ich den tacho immer auf dem vorbau... wegen stoerfunk habe ich dann auch auf polar mit w.i.n.d. gewechselt


----------



## InoX (6. März 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem. Die Leitungen müssen noch etwas gekürzt werden aber fahren tut es sich super


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2012)

auch sehr schick!


----------



## InoX (6. März 2012)

Dein Mut zu r Farbe gefällt mir aber auch. Das Bike siht jetzt viel besser aus als mit original Lack.

Was sagt dein Sponsor dazu, dass du anscheinend alles besser weißt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2012)

wiiiie? alles besser weis? ist aber alles mit simon abgesprochen udn er findet es auch geil! 
ist halt highly custom und 10.768x den gleichen aufbau... das ist ja langeweilig und der bock faellt auch auf!


----------



## InoX (6. März 2012)

stimmt schon. Finde das so individuell  auch besser. Wobei Zaboo ja jetzt auch nicht so die Massenware ist
Deshalb hatte ich ja auch zu Tomac gegriffen, weil die Firma halt nicht jeder kennt und der Rahmen schon einige Alleinstellungsmerkmale hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (6. März 2012)

Jetzt ist also doch der 685er Easton am Zaboo verbaut? Wie kam´s?

Das Bike sieht mit den Decals übrigens derbe aus und das Zusammenspiel mit den Griffen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2012)

jep ist der breite easton. warum? weil ich 's kann 
ne ich hab mich auf dme trainingsrad an die turnstange gewoeht. da wollte ich nicht, wenn ich aufs zaboo sitze denken ich hab ein kinder rad drunter.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. März 2012)

Verstehen kann ich das gut, ich gebe meinen breiten auch nicht mehr her.
Was ich meinte, war das Reglement zur Breite des Lenkers...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2012)

vllt kuerze ich ihn noch auf 65cm... oder ich fahre undercover... mal sehen


----------



## hefra (6. März 2012)

Ist denn schon irgendwo mal die Lenkerbreite gemessen worden? Guck doch mal was die Jungs im Weltcup fahren...

Für mich ist glücklicherweise am CC-Bike 64cm optimal


----------



## InoX (6. März 2012)

Ich fahre nach 2 Jahren mit nem 56er jetzt den 60er. Wenn man nichts anderes kennt dann passt das so  aber ich fahre ja auch nen 105er Vorbau und nur kleine Räder...


----------



## bobtailoner (14. März 2012)

700er Lenker,daher nicht das pure Race Cockpit


----------



## Domme02 (14. März 2012)

sehr geiler lenker....bin auch am überlegen meinen schmalen schmolke mal zu wechseln. 
Was wiegtn der hübsche?


----------



## bobtailoner (14. März 2012)

175g in 700mm
Ist die herstellerangabe


----------



## carofem (15. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (16. März 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> tacho auf dem vorbau kann ich nur bestaetigen. nach dem es mir eine hac gekostet hat, als es mich zerlegt hat, hab ich den tacho immer auf dem vorbau... wegen stoerfunk habe ich dann auch auf polar mit w.i.n.d. gewechselt


 

Was sind das für Griffe? Oder ist das Lenkerband? Kann es nicht wirklich erkennen.


----------



## erkan1984 (16. März 2012)

bene94 schrieb:


> Was sind das für Griffe? Oder ist das Lenkerband? Kann es nicht wirklich erkennen.



glaube sind diese hier


----------



## bene94 (16. März 2012)

Hoffe doch nicht. Die ESI habe ich auch schon gefunden und erhoffte mir eine grüne Alternative.
Aber die Enden sehen verschieden aus.


----------



## Johnny Rico (17. März 2012)

Hier mal das Cockpit von meinem Ghost Hardtail:

Lenker ist ein 660er Bontrager Race X Lite mit 12° Bend
Vorbau RF Turbine in 110mm
Griffe: Bontrager
Hörnchen: WCS Ergo (sind gut, wegen der starken Biegung und der Länge)
Lockout der Durin ist ein Rockshox Hebel


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2012)

nope! sind race face sniper. fahren sich net dappig. muss ich aber noc hweiter testen. die farbe ist jedenfalls geil! 
wenn sie net taugen kommen halt wieder schwarze wcs dran :/


----------



## KONI-DU (17. März 2012)

@Johnny Rico
Sieht richtig klasse aus ! 
Zufrieden mit dem Lenker ? Suche noch einen 660er !?!?


----------



## bene94 (17. März 2012)

Danke dir! Da gibt es also tatsächlich noch eine Option zu den Esigrips.


----------



## Johnny Rico (17. März 2012)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> @Johnny Rico
> Sieht richtig klasse aus !
> Zufrieden mit dem Lenker ? Suche noch einen 660er !?!?



Ja, nur meine zuerst montierte siffende The One hat den Lack ruiniert.


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. März 2012)

_*Fumics neue Gripshifter, aber warum "nur" XO?*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (26. März 2012)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen XX und X.0 außer dass bei der XX die Gore Züge dabei sind?


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. März 2012)

Ich nehme an das Gewicht wird noch ne Rolle spielen und die XO gibts auch noch in 3x10.
Bei R2 Bike kosten die neuen XX gleich satte 60 euros mehr wie XO.


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich nehme an das Gewicht wird noch ne Rolle spielen und die XO gibts auch noch in 3x10.
> Bei R2 Bike kosten die neuen XX gleich satte 60 euros mehr wie XO.



Der Preis dürfte beim Fumic wohl eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen.


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Preis dürfte beim Fumic wohl eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen.


....

Grüß Dich!


----------

